# Projector mount position - verticle



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry I looked for this in one of the stickies but did not find it. 

How do you determine, or what determines, how high you mount your projector? 

-My ceiling is 10 foot. I May hang a fan at a later date between the projector and screen.
-the projector will be in the neighborhood of 14' from the wall. 
-Seats 11-12' m wall
-The wall for the screen is 14x10'

Thanks


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Consult the projector's owner manual for such information. They all vary. DO NOT use digital keystone correction to compensate for wrong alignment to the screen. Doing so will destroy resolution and can cause moire distortion patterns in the image.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

